# où trouver le n° de série



## Alexandre (2 Février 2005)

*où trouver le n° de série* 


Tout indique que je viens de me faire avoir par un vendeur de mac. L'Imac qui était dans la boite a le dessous de pied extrèmement rayé, l'écran a reçu un coup déponge, le système livré est le 10.3.4, le vendeur a insisté pour déballer avant mon arrivée sous pretexte d'updater en 10.3.7. Bref... je viens de découvrir que le numéro de série censé être indiqué dans les infos sur le système a été effacé. Cette ligne est vide. J'ignorais qu'il existait un moyen de la faire disparaitre. Il y a 99% de chances pour que ce numéro si j'arrivais à le récupérer ne serait pas celui indiqué sur ma facture.
Je pense qu'il a glissé dans la boite neuve un modèle d'expo ou pire, un sav à problème.
Si vous voulez m'aider à combattre les revendeurs verreux et que vous connaissez un moyen autre que la réinstall du système pour refaire apparaitre le numéro de série de ma machine, merci de me l'indiquer.
Il doit bien exister un utilitaire ou une manip qui retrouve cette info qui se trouve quelque part dans le coeur de la machine.

Merci d'avance


----------



## xanadu (2 Février 2005)

Personnellement je retourne la machine chez le revendeur et j'exige un échange. 
Je ne peux pas te donner de réponse à propos d'une autre manière de chercher le n° de série. Par contre une réinstallation du système peut-être que le tableau d'informations te donnera plus de détails.
Attends d'autres propositions


----------



## daffyb (3 Février 2005)

C'est étrange puisque le numéro de série est inscrit dans le processeur... donc... je suis dubitatif...


----------



## NightWalker (3 Février 2005)

C'est louche cette histoire...

Pour trouver le numéro de série :
- La pomme bleu en haut à gauche
- A propos de ce Mac
- Clique deux fois sur "Version 10.3.x" juste en dessous de "Mac OS X"
- Sinon, tu cliques sur le bouton "Plus d'Info"


----------



## xanadu (3 Février 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> C'est louche cette histoire...
> 
> Pour trouver le numéro de série :
> - La pomme bleu en haut à gauche
> ...





			
				Alexandre a dit:
			
		

> je viens de découvrir que le numéro de série censé être indiqué dans les infos sur le système a été effacé. Cette ligne est vide.


Je pense qu'Alexandre  a déjà cherché dans les infos à moins que quelque chose m'échappe


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

Il doit être écrit quelque part sur la machine elle-même, je pense. En tous cas, sur mon G4 Tournesol, le numéro de série est inscrit sur la partie qui se baisse lorsqu'on ouvre le lecteur DVD... Essaye de faire le tour de la machine, ou éventuellement de donner un coup de tournevis pour voir s'il n'est pas à l'intérieur de la coque (bien sûr, seulement si cette manip n'annule pas la garantie, mais je ne crois pas que ça soit le cas; une petite confirmation qqn s'il vous plaît !)


----------



## Tangi (3 Février 2005)

Salut,
Je ne pense pas que ça marche mais on ne sait jamais. L'utilitaire très "utile"  _*Onyx*_, si tu ne connais pas et que tu trouveras ici permet, entre autre, d'obtenir des infos sur ton Mac. Si tu n'y arrives pas depuis le menu Pomme de la barre de menus en faisant "A propos de ce Mac" puis "Obtenir plus d'infos" je doute que ce soit possible avec _*Onyx*_, mais tente toujours, ça ne coûte rien.

Tu lances _*Onyx*_ (il te demandera ton mot de passe d'utilisateur avant d'aller plus loin), tu sélectionnes le menu "Infos" puis l'onglet "Ordinateur". Et en théorie, le numéro de série devrait apparaître, seulement dans ton cas, cette histoire sent tellement l'arnaque que ...

Tiens nous au courant ...


----------



## Alexandre (3 Février 2005)

Merci de vos reactions. J'ai bien entendu cherché tout de suite ce n° de serie dans les infos systeme (pomme) mais la ligne correspondante est vide, effacée. Je me demande d'ailleurs comment le mec a pu l'effacer car j'ai essayé sur un autre mac et ça ne s'enlève pas si facilement. 

J'espère arriver à faire réapparaitre ce numéro autrement, en espérant que la manip scélérate que le vendeur a visiblement effectué n'a pas oté déféinitivement ce numéro de série du mac. J'ai lu en effet sur des contrats Apple Care que si ce numéro avait disparu, la garantie ne s'appliquait pas. Ce qui sous entend qu'une fois enlevée, ça ne doit pas être si évident à retrouver.
J'espère qu'Apple France sera sensible à mon histoire et demandera des comptes à ce magasin estampillé Apple.


----------



## PBmaniac (3 Février 2005)

Pareil que Tangi,
normalement onyx devrait t'indiquer ton numéro de série, sinon contactes le SAV apple car si celà s'avérait vrai tu es en droit d'exiger un échange de ta machine pour une neuve... (celà serait qd même surprenant que le vendeur puisse faire cette opération, cependant ça montre peut être un problème technique? genre changement de carte mère...)


----------



## Tangi (3 Février 2005)

Ben essaye avec Onyx et tiens nous au courant ...


----------



## jhk (3 Février 2005)

Alexandre a dit:
			
		

> Merci de vos reactions. J'ai bien entendu cherché tout de suite ce n° de serie dans les infos systeme (pomme) mais la ligne correspondante est vide, effacée. Je me demande d'ailleurs comment le mec a pu l'effacer car j'ai essayé sur un autre mac et ça ne s'enlève pas si facilement.


 Quel est ton modèle d'iMac  : G3, G4 ou G5 ? En démarrant sur le CD ou DVD d'installation de Panther et avec menu Pomme / A propos de ce Mac, c'est la même chose ? Pas de numéro de série ?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

faut peut etre chercher du côté de l'openfirmware, mais j'appellerais plutot ton mec un recelleur perso 


try it


----------



## r e m y (3 Février 2005)

Si c'est un iMac G4 (ecran LCD au-dessus d'1/2 sphére), tu ouvres le tiroir du lecteur DVD, le numéro de série est gravé à l'intérieur de la trappe blanche du tiroir


----------



## Tangi (3 Février 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est un iMac G4 (ecran LCD au-dessus d'1/2 sphére), tu ouvres le tiroir du lecteur DVD, le numéro de série est gravé à l'intérieur de la trappe blanche du tiroir


r e m y, faut lire    :


			
				manolo81 a dit:
			
		

> (...) sur mon G4 Tournesol, le numéro de série est inscrit sur la partie qui se baisse lorsqu'on ouvre le lecteur DVD...



...


----------



## r e m y (3 Février 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> r e m y, faut lire    :
> 
> 
> ...


Lire les réponses? Et les questions aussi, j'imagine....

c'est que j'ai aps que ça à faire, moi!   :rose:


----------



## Tangi (3 Février 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Lire les réponses? Et les questions aussi, j'imagine....
> 
> c'est que j'ai aps que ça à faire, moi!   :rose:


T'es un sacré fainéant toi dis donc   ...

Ou alors monsieur r e m y est "overbooké"  ...

...


----------



## Alexandre (3 Février 2005)

Je vérifie tout ça dès que possible. Merci des pistes, nottament le démarrage sur le disque d'install de Panther. Je ne réinstall pas tou car en plus le Panther fourni date d'octobre (10.3.4) alors que l'achat date du 31 janvier 2005. Le mac est un Imac G5. Il ne doit donc pas être très vieux (4 mois maxi) mais ça n'empêche que ça s'appelle du refurb ou de l'occasion, et ça ne se vend pas au prix du neuf. 

L'affaire se déroule en Guadeloupe. La boutique en question a l'air d'ailleurs de lire ce forum si j'en crois un de leurs écran qui était connecté dessus. S'ils me lisent qu'ils sachent que l'affaire va remonter assez loin chez Apple dès que je récupère le numéro de série de la machine. Je ne suis pas sûr qu'ils apprécient que des revendeurs agréés Apple jouent à ce petit jeu là.
Dès que j'ai la confirmation définitive de leur malhonnêteté, je les affiche avec le nom de leur magasin sur tous les forums macs, afin d' éviter que d'autres gens se fassent piéger. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a peu de vendeurs Mac aux Antilles, qu'il faut installer un banditisme en la manière et avoir l'arrogance de refuser le rembousement ou l'échange quand une telle pratique est découverte.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

Alexandre a dit:
			
		

> Je vérifie tout ça dès que possible. Merci des pistes, nottament le démarrage sur le disque d'install de Panther. Je ne réinstall pas tou car en plus le Panther fourni date d'octobre (10.3.4) alors que l'achat date du 31 janvier 2005. Le mac est un Imac G5. Il ne doit donc pas être très vieux (4 mois maxi) mais ça n'empêche que ça s'appelle du refurb ou de l'occasion, et ça ne se vend pas au prix du neuf.
> 
> L'affaire se déroule en Guadeloupe. La boutique en question a l'air d'ailleurs de lire ce forum si j'en crois un de leurs écran qui était connecté dessus. S'ils me lisent qu'ils sachent que l'affaire va remonter assez loin chez Apple dès que je récupère le numéro de série de la machine. Je ne suis pas sûr qu'ils apprécient que des revendeurs agréés Apple jouent à ce petit jeu là.
> Dès que j'ai la confirmation définitive de leur malhonnêteté, je les affiche avec le nom de leur magasin sur tous les forums macs, afin d' éviter que d'autres gens se fassent piéger. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a peu de vendeurs Mac aux Antilles, qu'il faut installer un banditisme en la manière et avoir l'arrogance de refuser le rembousement ou l'échange quand une telle pratique est découverte.



Sage décision d'en parler a Apple, mais inscrit-toi en plus sur une assoc' de consommateurs. Ils t'ont menti de fait en prétextant un macosx 10.3.7 et boum tu bootes en 10.3.4.

Mais pour l'éponge, c'est moi.

Amicalement, Bob.


----------



## lito (3 Février 2005)

&#8230; s'il s'agit d'un iMacG5 avec le midplane refurbished qui contient entre autres la carte mère.
En effect, si le midplane a été changé automatiquement Apple efface le no. de série par des moyens logiciels.
En fin, vérifie avec le vendeur tous ces points.
En plus tu arrives facilement à savoir la date de fabrication de ton ordi, et aussi du midplane:
si celui-ci a été changé, les nos de série ne sont pas les mêmes.
Par exemple pour info: no. de série commençant par W8446 = W8 lieu de fabrication, 4 année de fabrication (2004), 46 semaine de fabrication.

a+

Info par là: http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?14@752.6loiaScrOrP.0@.68a5a7e8


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

refurbished ? mais il l'a acheté neuf ?


----------



## lito (3 Février 2005)

Peut-être refurbished n'est pas le bon terme.
On doit parler plutôt d'échange sous garantie du midplane.
Et alors sur le nouveau midplane (neuf) le numéro de série est effacé d'office par Apple,
de façon logicielle.
Si on ouvre le capot on doit facilement répérer le no. de série du midplane.
En principe, il n'y a pas de mystères: si le no. de série n'apparait pas sur _A propos de ce Mac_, c'est que le midplane a été changé.
Ceci afin d'éviter de duplication d'infos avec plusieurs numéros de série sur un seul ordinateur (compréhensible d'ailleurs).
a+


----------



## jhk (3 Février 2005)

De toute manière, même s'il s'agit d'un iMac G5 refurb, il est quand même sous garantie. Et j'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi Apple effacerait le numéro de série ... Ce qui compte c'est que ce numéro corresponde à celui de la carte mère. Point. Et ce changement doit être documenté chez Apple pour la traçabilité.

@ alexandre : jète un coup d'½il à la carte mère. Il te faut ce numéro pour expliquer le fait qu'on t'ait vendu un iMac G5 rayé avec un système X.3.4 au prix du neuf. Si tu ne le trouves pas, où s'il a été volontairement effacé, contacte Apple.
@ ceux qui ont un iMac G5 : indiquez par mail perso @ alexandre où se situe précisément ce numéro de série.


----------



## lito (3 Février 2005)

Mes infos précédantes ne sont pas des suppositions faites n'importe comment.
Je parle avec connaissance de cause.
En ayant du changer sur mon iMacG5 la carte mère complète (appéllée aussi midplane) parce que c'est un seul bloc,
et par la suite échangé des infos par chat et par téléphone avec les gens d'Apple Support je crois savoir de quoi je parle.
J'ai simplement voulu donner une information fiable qui peut aider à comprendre certaines choses, et j'y tiens à la véracité et à l'origine de mes propos: si le numéro de série n'apparait pas sur _A propos de ce Mac_, c'est que la carte mère, ou midplane, a été remplacée.
C'est tout.
a+


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

On y croit, le problème est donc : pourquoi en achetant un iMac neuf tu as un truc avec la carte changée ? moi je refuse, perso.


----------



## Alexandre (3 Février 2005)

C'est quoi au juste le mid-plane? le pied support ou l'écran/mac ?


----------



## Tangi (4 Février 2005)

T'as essayé Onyx au fait ??? 
C'est peut être en commençant par essayer les solutions les plus simples que t'y arriveras...


----------



## lito (4 Février 2005)

Le numéro de série se trouve, en ouvrant l'iMacG5, tout en haut sur le support plastique en creux qui est entre le lecteur-graveur CD/DVD et le cache des ventilateurs qui sont à côté du disque dur. On peut facilement le constater sur la page 1 du document suivant:
http://images.apple.com/fr/support/imac/doityourself/17/imac_g5_17_midplane-fr.pdf
Normalement quand Apple échange le midplane ou bloc central (sacrée pièce de presque 4 kg!), la pièce arrive avec le no. de série caché par une bande adhesive. En l'enlevant doucement on accède au numéro de série réel d'origine de la pièce.
Sur le midplane installé d'origine dans un iMacG5 neuf, le numéro de série est le même que sur _A propos de ce Mac_, le même que sur la base du pied-support, et logiquement le même que sur le carton d'emballage de l'iMacG5.
a+

Complément d'info sur le site d'Apple: 
Bloc central ou midplane (contient la carte mère, le processeur G5, les ventilateurs, le processeur graphique NVIDIA, etc.). Presque tout l'ordinateur sauf le bloc d'alimentation, disque dur et onduleur.


----------



## jhk (4 Février 2005)

lito a dit:
			
		

> Sur le midplane installé d'origine dans un iMacG5 neuf, le numéro de série est le même que sur _A propos de ce Mac_, le même que sur la base du pied-support, et logiquement le même que sur le carton d'emballage de l'iMacG5.


 Ce numéro se trouve donc à 4 endroits. Le numéro de série d'origine est donc sur le pied-support, mais aussi sur le carton, indépendamment du fait que la carte-mère ait été changée ou non. 

@ Alexandre : Ces numéros de série correspondent-ils ?

Il n'empêche que je ne comprends pas pourquoi Apple "effacerait" le numéro de série d'une carte-mère de remplacement. Cette nouvelle carte peut très bien faire partie d'une série à pb, la traçabilité devient nulle, ainsi que les garanties qui s'ensuivent. Et comme le souligne supermoquette, ça n'explique pas pourquoi ce Mac a été vendu comme neuf. D'autant plus que le pied est rayé, que l'écran a été nettoyé, et que le système installé n'est pas le dernier.


----------



## Alexandre (4 Février 2005)

Désolé de ne pas avoir pu vous redonner des précisions. Cet Imac G5 est donc un cadeau que je faisais à cet ami et je suis éloigné géographiquement de chez lui. Je ne pourrai faire ces comparaisons et test que dans les prochaines 24 heures. Alors merci de vos conseils et restez dans le secteur. Je vous dirai très exactement ce qu'il en est.

Le dernier post m'apprend que le numéro se trouve également sur le pied. J'espère qu'il y est toujours. Si c'est une étiquette je crains qu'elle ait été enlevée, si c'est gravé je vérifie ça.

Merci du soutien


----------



## Alexandre (5 Février 2005)

Et bien mes doutes sont confirmés. Si le numéro inscrit sous le pied-support rayé était bien le même que sur la facture, en démontant l'Imac j'ai retrouvé le vrai numéro masqué par un petit scotch blanc. Les deux numéros ne sont bien entendu pas les mêmes, et la preuve du délit est faite.

S'agit-il d'un refurb d'Apple acheté par cet Apple Center et revendu au prix du neuf, ou d'une autre magouille. Le numéro a t-il été supprimé dans le profil du system par le vendeur qui a placé ce scotch blanc à l'intérieur du mac, ou cette opération a t elle été effectuée par Apple... Toujours est-il qu'il y a contrefaçon et mensonge sur la marchandise. Une lettre recommandée est partie aujourd'hui, c'est à dire moins de sept jours après la date d'achet. Si on obtient pas un remboursement (toujours refusé par le vendeur) d'ici mardi prochain, Apple France sera au courant des pratiques de cet Apple center de Guadeloupe. Ils ne devraient pas garder si facilement leur license car je me suis laissé dire que chez Apple, il sont très à cheval sur ce genre de choses.

C'est vraiment le farwest!


----------



## jeanba3000 (5 Février 2005)

Et pourquoi ne pas se plaindre à la police et/ou à la répression des fraudes, ce genre d'administration compétente et qui devrait pouvoir faire bouger les choses, ne serait-ce qu'en faisant peur ?


----------



## lito (5 Février 2005)

Le Petit Robert dit:
*guillemets*
fraude [fYod] n. f.  
&#8226; fraulde 1255; lat. fraus, fraudis   
1&#168; Vx Action faite de mauvaise foi dans le but de tromper. 
*fermer les guillemets
*A mon avis il s'agit ni plus ni moins que d'une fraude et sur ce ton là dévrait être la lettre de réclamation faite à Apple France. Le ton doit être ferme en réclamant une explication et, ça va de soit, l'échange pur et simple de la machine par une autre toute neuve.
Une consultation verbale avec un avocat peut aider à mieux rédiger la lettre sans laisser s'emporter par l'émotion compréhensible de la tromperie.
Il s'agit simplement de faire valoir ses droits.
a+


----------



## NightWalker (5 Février 2005)

lito a dit:
			
		

> Le Petit Robert dit:
> *guillemets*
> fraude [fYod] n. f.
> ? fraulde 1255; lat. fraus, fraudis
> ...



Je ne penses pas que c'est à Apple France qu'il fallait s'adresser... j'ai comme impression d'un foutage de gueule de la part du revendeur (AppleCenter) vu l'attitude des personnes décrite sur le premier post. Tu as essayé de demander une explication à ton revendeur concernant le numéro de série ?


----------



## Alexandre (5 Février 2005)

Il se contente de nier le fait que cet Imac n'est pas neuf, et refuse de rembourser avec arrogance.

La seule solution est donc de le dénoncer au service de repression des fraudes, à Apple France, et d'afficher clairement le nom de son magasin sur ce site et d'autres pour éviter que d'autres acheteurs se fassent avoir.


----------



## Alexandre (1 Mars 2005)

J'avais fait part ici même de difficultés avec un revendeur Apple en Guadeloupe. Le Imac G5 qui nous avait été vendu avait deux numéros de série et ça sentait le refurb revendu au prix du neuf.
Ce petit post pour tenir au courant les internautes sympas qui m'avait soutenu dans cette histoire. Pour leur dire qu'après intervention du directeur de Mac Village tout est rentré dans l'ordre. L'Imac G5 a été rééchangé contre un neuf, avec une Isight gratos en dédommagement.
Il semblerait donc qu'il s'agissait de l'acte isolé d'un vendeur indélicat qui, je l'espère, a été mis à la porte. J'imagine qu'après cette affaire, le directeur de Mac Village veillera à ce que ce type de pratique ne se reproduise pas. Il semblait soucieux de l'image de sa boite auprès d'Apple bien sûr, mais également sur ce forum.
Confiance et bénéfice du doute lui soit redonné ici.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2005)

Joli cadeau l'iSight !

Ouch...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

Ok, content de voir que les choses soit rentré dans l'ordre.
Espérons que Mac Village arrivera a regagner un peu la confiance.


----------



## jhk (1 Mars 2005)

Content de savoir que tout est bien qui finit bien.
Avec une iSight en prime


----------

